# KayCom Logo Einsendungen -Feedback



## Kcom (29. Mai 2007)

Servus Leute,

vielen Dank für soviele Einsendungen. 

Sage und Schreibe 36 Logos habe ich bis jetzt als Vorschlag bekommen  

Jeden Tag kommen neue Entwürfe, ihr erschlägt mich bald. 

Wäre nett von Euch,wenn ihr Eure Meinung zu den Entwürfen geben könntet.
Ich habe die Logos nummeriert, also könnt Ihr auch Eure Favoriten nennen, mein Favorit ist das Logo mit der Nummer 16. 

Schlicht aber hat was  

http://www.bboard.de/board/viewtopic.php?nxu=73747407nx34460&p=2#2


----------



## Hirnhamster (29. Mai 2007)

Hmm was für ein Produkt wird denn beworben ^^?

Spontan find ich 2 und 3 am besten.


----------



## Kcom (29. Mai 2007)

Hirnhamster hat gesagt.:


> Hmm was für ein Produkt wird denn beworben ^^?




http://www.tutorials.de/forum/stellenangebote-entgeltlich/275584-logo-erstellen-30-euro-praemie.html


----------



## Gumbo (29. Mai 2007)

Entweder 19, das erste, oder vielleicht noch 37. Der Rest sieht mitunter grausam aus, besonders die mit Schlagschatten. Etwas Ähnliches wie das erste aus 19 kam mir bei „KayCom“ übrigens auch als Erstes in den Sinn. Auch die Farbwahl gefällt mir dort.


----------



## mAu (29. Mai 2007)

Ganz klar die 19 (das 1. oder 3. davon)  und kein anderes. Schlicht aber schön anzusehen. Hebt sich komplett von den anderen ab.


----------



## Kcom (29. Mai 2007)

Danke für Euer Feedback. 

Das Logo 19 ist irgendwie gut im Rennen


----------

